# Homemade Duck Blinds...?



## FLOCKICIDE (Jul 16, 2009)

We have solo access to one of the best private swamps in in my county(IMHO) and decided to build another blind so we have one on each end. Started building it yesterday. Its a a flooded timber swamp so we decided to build out away from the edge elevated above the water. Im very proud of this blind it has a cool look to it since we are reusing alot of lumber from a farm as well as some rough cut pine boards. I promise I will have pictures up soon since we are headed out to finish it up today. I posted tho to ask what are some touches you put on ur duck blinds to make them your own...there is alot of time spent in these structures and we all put so much work into them no need to cut corners and not put in those personal touches you know. I think the look of ours is going to be that personal touch that sets it appart but I wana know what you guys have done in the past. If you have photos or ideas post them, just trying to see what you guys have to say.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Answer to this question is simple, blend whatever accessories you have into the predominat surroundings your placing the blind in. Keep in mind what the marsh area will look like in October and then again into November and late season. Work in progress as times change with the season


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

There are a number of things you can do, we've build 5-10 blinds do to flooding and up grading. Our blind is 32'x12' on private marsh. We have 9 shooting holes with hinged doors for each. In each shooting hole we bought suncast tool shelves for drinks/shells misc. They are cheap at Menard's and can with stand anything, plus I think if you really wanted to they interconnect forever depending on the length you want. Our blind is also 8' tall so you can stand up and stretch without being in site of birds. We used old rubber roofing to cover the entire blind and wind proof it, which also waterproofed it as well. We then put top soil on the roof and planted grass and let the weeds take over. I know this all sounds crazy but it saves us work in the fall covering and from the sky it prolly looks like a grass mound on a island. If at all possible try and transplant local vegetation around your new blind as soon as possible, it may take a year or two to take hold but it will be worth it. We have transplanted willows & pampus grass around ours to blend it in as it rather large. To our group it is all about being comfortable, we may not kill the most ducks but we have a nice set up. We also have multiple heaters and a well to fill and keep the water open when the freeze comes. My wife thinks I'm insane for all the stuff we do, but come hunting season I see the blind more than her. Hopefully next year we will have 110 electric ran to it, which will open to a ton of new possiblities :beer: 
Sorry for the long post, but I'm looking forward to spending time there soon.


----------



## FLOCKICIDE (Jul 16, 2009)

Niener-

Hey no problem with the long post! I like all the ideas. I feel so many people build blinds like this and aren't proud of them or don't take care of them. They hunt in them for a year and then just abandon them. But I feel the more comfortable you make it and the more time and work invested the more your guna wana spend time in it and I know this spot will always have ducks in it they are in there like crazy...watched over 150 woodies, teal, and mallards drop in last night in a matter of 15 minutes and those are just local ducks so


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

we have two main blinds on on are private lake one we mainly for ducks the other is a pit on a big hill lake close toa public hunting area that holds a lot of geese in its refuge. so we do alot of late season goose hunting out of it. the blind sits off a point of trees in an small marsh and is 20' x10' with a boat house on the back. we have a dog house off the front. being comortable is the name of the game you can stay out all day if you are in goodcompany and nice and cozey that is why both the blind and the pit on the lake have multiple heaters and a stove to cook breakfast on. explaining the pit is a joy for me because I am the one who designed it the furthest that any of it sticks out of the ground is about 2 inches andthat is the hatch you open to walk down the stairs. which is coverd in sod it is a grass bank so I had to get creative. the hole pit has 10shooting holes and boat seats that swivle for every one there is a coach and chair down by the heaters but you actually have to walk up on a plank fo shootin platform. this pit doeshave electric so out front we have two ice eaters keeping a hole open. it draws the honkers.

sorry so long hard to explain I will try to get some pics together.


----------



## FLOCKICIDE (Jul 16, 2009)

wetspot that sounds pretty damn cool...its like the fort all of us dream of when we were younger haha :beer:


----------

